
Microsoft issues emergency patch for critical vulnerability in Windows - chris-at
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/microsoft-issues-emergency-patch-for-critical-vulnerability-in-windows/
======
gpvos
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917595)

